# Humber Serial



## Zephyr (Jun 17, 2011)

I had just started putting "official" dates on my CCM's but my old Humber lady still don't have a date. Anyone has a serial list for that type of bicycle?
The Serial I have is AX84816.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 19, 2011)

bumping my post


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 21, 2011)

I made a recent research on the web and I saw Humber was bought by Raleigh back in 1932. I even found a list of serial numbers and more but nothing that was matching mine. Then there was a 1938 I believe Humber Sport which had way more recent looking decals than mine. Plus the traditional chain ring of the time was the men "holding" the middle of the crank set which mine is not but yet the rubber. I need help about this bike.


----------



## ftwelder (Jul 5, 2011)

The crank you have is likely wrong and from a Raleigh colt. You might try "theheadbadge" website. There is a lot of Raleigh info and an explanation of the madness that is the Raleigh serial number system. That bike looks to be in great shape.

Your bike is a sports model/lightweight.


----------

